# Here are my lil reptile family x



## jarcat

I have two red foots
two bearded dragons
day geckos
And i've also added my dads cham into this lil lot cuz i think she is great

P.S im looking for a baby girl cham for myself if ne one is selling ? xx


----------



## mr stroudy

I Love That First Pic He Looks So Grumpy Lol


----------



## jarcat

he's a she!!!!!!

lol


----------



## RedGex

Amazing photos, how do you get the lighting right?? I can never get the colours showing rght on mine except by fluke!


----------



## jarcat

well, it helps that i study photography, but really its all experimenting, i like to use the lights in the tank xx

And if you have very handsome lizards that helps too :d lol


----------



## J-Dee

:flrt: wow very pretty !!


----------



## jarcat

thank you xx


----------



## creepy-critters

ive got 2 female yemen's (adult) looking for a new home


----------



## barkrokli9990

No generally accepted definition of conversation exists, beyond the fact that a conversation involves at least two people talking together. Seo Company In Dubai strategy to get a top position for you.


----------

